# Lakers turn down Marion for Odom



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

> What the Lakers still hope for is to acquire an impact player who can put them back among the elite. Earlier in the week they reportedly were trying to get All-Star forward Kevin Garnett from Minnesota for Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum and a draft pick, but were turned down, even after the Lakers tried to make it a four-team deal.
> 
> However, league sources said the Lakers will wait out the Garnett saga in hopes they can persuade Minnesota general manager Kevin McHale with the right deal.
> 
> ...


http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_30.4051b40.html


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Gotta love that counter offer... :rofl:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah agreed. that's hilarious. i didn't know mitch was funny.

odom > marion. i think he's overrated. he's good on a team like the suns, and he's a great #3 guy and all.. but he's not a good #2 option.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'd do it or not. We'd lose size... but get better defensively. I'd probably stick with Odom... since I'm a big Odom fan.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

mitch should contact every team and offer them a kwame deal. that would be hilarious. kwame for camby, kwame+filler for marion. what's next?

how about the sonics re-sign rashard lewis for 60 million/5 years and ship him to us for kwame + radmanovic?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There are no words to describe my feelings towards mitch.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> There are no words to describe my feelings towards mitch.


Just give him a big hug then to show him how you feel. No need hiding it.:clap:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I can't imagine how (more) scary the suns would be with Lamar. run-n-gun is probably where he'd excel the most.

A player like Marion or Gerald Wallace would go great next to Kobe, though. He'd be able to take the tough defensive assingments, plus they'd both find a way to put points on the board w/o having plays called for them. he's definately not worth odom, though


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't buy it for one second. Total BS. Makes no sense. Especially to a division rival. Besides, Marion would have to agree to an extension before going anywhere, which he was not going to do. 

Suns were only going to trade Marion if it were for KG and in a 3 way. 

Plus, how many times over the last fews week sources said a deal was close when teams haven't even talked?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't buy it for one second. Total BS. Makes no sense. Especially to a division rival. Besides, Marion would have to agree to an extension before going anywhere, which he was not going to do.
> 
> Suns were only going to trade Marion if it were for KG and in a 3 way.
> 
> Plus, how many times over the last fews week sources said a deal was close when teams haven't even talked?


You sound like Marion is worlds better then Odom. :biggrin: 

I'd say the deal is as even as you can get. I wouldn't do the deal if I were the Lakers though, IMO, simply because it's hard to tell if Marion doesn't benefit with being in the Suns system.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Good, that would have been a terrible trade.

lmao at Mitch offering Kwame instead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They should just trade Kobe. This team is going nowhere fast. Just rebuild. You can't win with this group around him. It's too soft and mediocre. Not a future all-star in the bunch, unless Crittenton breaks out and I love his talent, but man this is the wrong team for him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Eternal said:


> Just give him a big hug then to show him how you feel. No need hiding it.:clap:


Wanna Die?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> Wanna Die?


We all gotta go sometime. :cheers:


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

It makes absolutely no sense from the Suns' standpoint. The only thing that seemed feasible was perhaps Mitch's offer of Kwame for Marion, which by the way things have been going, it wouldn't have taken that much of a stretch of the imagination to believe and to also believe his seriousness in the offer (maybe he did offer it and was laughed at so he put out the Marion trade story as a cover-up)

(I'm just really sick of the incompetent FO now if you can't tell)


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lateral move at best. I dont know how effective Marion is going to be without a run and gun type of guard. (Kidd, Nash) and instead settling for a half court, slower paced offense.


If the trade went through, Odom would punish us, if we ever meet the Suns again in the playoffs. So far Marion has demonstrated that he can't shut Odom one on one.


Kwame for Marion sounds like a better deal. Mitch knows Nash's ability to turn rock into gold, thus the offer of Kwame instead.


Nash could simply turn Kwame into a 25 pt 12 rebound monster, they probably dont even need Amare. I truly believe in my heart that Kwame is a force to be reckoned with, its only a matter of time before he proves his critics wrong. Insert Sarcasm here.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

ieatbabies said:


> It makes absolutely no sense from the Suns' standpoint. The only thing that seemed feasible was perhaps Mitch's offer of Kwame for Marion, which by the way things have been going, it wouldn't have taken that much of a stretch of the imagination to believe and to also believe his seriousness in the offer (maybe he did offer it and was laughed at so he put out the Marion trade story as a cover-up)
> 
> (I'm just really sick of the incompetent FO now if you can't tell)


Well... its not that much of a stretch to imagine that offer being considered by the Suns, Odom would give them another ball handler, who can create his own shot down low and finish well around the basket. Sure he wanders around the perimeter all too often, but Marion does his share of chucking 3s as well. Lets also not forget the way that Odom abused Marion in the playoffs two years ago. Marion is a better shot blocker and steals well off the ball.

I can't believe that Mitch seriously offered Kwame Brown for Shawn Marion. If that is true, it would not surprise me in the least if Steve Kerr flat out laughed in his face.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lateral move at best. I dont know how effective Marion is going to be without a run and gun type of guard. (Kidd, Nash) and instead settling for a half court, slower paced offense.
> 
> 
> If the trade went through, Odom would punish us, if we ever meet the Suns again in the playoffs. So far Marion has demonstrated that he can't shut Odom one on one.
> ...


Kwame's bad hands will never allow him to be a 12 rpg player.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow you guys would really rather have Odom then Marion?????? WOW!!!

He aint ODEN. He is ODOM. Marion is FAR better. IMO


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Kwame's bad hands will never allow him to be a 12 rpg player.


Not about the hands though. Its about the giver than the receiver. I mean, thats why QB's are highly appreciated than the WR's.


I mean Kwame had to play with the likes of Sasha, Smush and Gilbert Arenas. Its like playing with Ryan Leaf, Jeff Fiedler and the post Patriot Drew Bledsoe. Just awful NBA passers. Guaranteed if Kwame plays with Nash, he'll turn into a mind boggling, rim shattering, glass cleaning, swat specialist, forward.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Not about the hands though. Its about the giver than the receiver. I mean, thats why QB's are highly appreciated than the WR's.
> 
> 
> I mean Kwame had to play with the likes of Sasha, Smush and Gilbert Arenas. Its like playing with Ryan Leaf, Jeff Fiedler and the post Patriot Drew Bledsoe. Just awful NBA passers. Guaranteed if Kwame plays with Nash, he'll turn into a mind boggling, rim shattering, glass cleaning, swat specialist, forward.


Yes it is. The "giver" in this case is the rim, and Kwame Brown has played with this same "giver" since 2001. Its not the rim's fault that hes never in career averaged anywhere close to double digit rebounds.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Wow you guys would really rather have Odom then Marion?????? WOW!!!
> 
> He aint ODEN. He is ODOM. Marion is FAR better. IMO


Please elaborate on how Shawn Marion is a far better player than Lamar Odom. Defensively... Marion's length is good for getting steals off the ball and blocking a few shots here and there, but really, thats just about the only advantage he has over Odom. Well... he's a better athlete, but Odom has better size and far superior offensive skills. For a guy that can't create his own shot and isn't even really a legit offensive option, how is he far better than Odom?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Yes it is. The "giver" in this case is the rim, and Kwame Brown has played with this same "giver" since 2001. Its not the rim's fault that hes never in career averaged anywhere close to double digit rebounds.



What do you mean the rim is the giver? It never gives, if it does, you'll see Shaq avergaing 90% at the charity stripes in his career. If it is, you'll see Kobe shooting 70% frm the field despite having 4 defenders in his face. I never said its the rims fault, its the leather ball's fault or I think its the microfiber material's fault. But its never Kwame Brown's hand's fault. 


Its like this, you drive a car in a snow, no matter how good the driver is, but if you put some rubber specifically made for dry conditions and you drive it in the snow, you'll most likely lose control of the vehicle. So is it the Driver's fault? No. Its the tire's fault for not meeting the roads expectations. The driver can only do so much.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Drewbs said:


> Please elaborate on how Shawn Marion is a far better player than Lamar Odom. Defensively... Marion's length is good for getting steals off the ball and blocking a few shots here and there, but really, thats just about the only advantage he has over Odom. Well... he's a better athlete, but Odom has better size and far superior offensive skills. For a guy that can't create his own shot and isn't even really a legit offensive option, how is he far better than Odom?



Aside from all the things that you already pointed out for me on how Marion is better.. (thanks) you argue that Odom has far superior offensive skills?

Lets see.

Odom last year per game.

PPG - 15.9
APG - 4.8
OFF Reb - 1.8
3 PT % - .297 (ouch)
FG % - .468
TO - 2.91

Marion last year per game.

PPG = 17.5
APG = 1.7
OFF Reb = 2.2
3 PT % = .317
FG % = .524
TO = 1.43

The ONLY category that Odom is better in on Offense is passing. But when you have Kobe on your team, of course you will have more assists. Marion has HALF the turnovers per game that Odom has, so that takes away from Odoms better APG then Marion. We wont even post defensive stats. That will make you feel even worse.

And Marion is a year younger!

Sonned? I think.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> What do you mean the rim is the giver? It never gives, if it does, you'll see Shaq avergaing 90% at the charity stripes in his career. If it is, you'll see Kobe shooting 70% frm the field despite having 4 defenders in his face. I never said its the rims fault, its the leather ball's fault or I think its the microfiber material's fault. But its never Kwame Brown's hand's fault.
> 
> 
> Its like this, you drive a car in a snow, no matter how good the driver is, but if you put some rubber specifically made for dry conditions and you drive it in the snow, you'll most likely lose control of the vehicle. So is it the Driver's fault? No. Its the tire's fault for not meeting the roads expectations. The driver can only do so much.


Just like Kwame brown can only do so much with those rocks on his wrists. Kwame has been in the league 6 years now. If he was ever going to become a 12 rpg player, he'd have averaged more than 7 rpg by now.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Guaranteed if Kwame plays with Nash, he'll turn into a mind boggling, rim shattering, glass cleaning, swat specialist, forward.


WOW again LOL. This is never gonna happen. Kwame is a dud. A Bowie. He is nothing.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Just like Kwame brown can only do so much with those rocks on his wrists. Kwame has been in the league 6 years now. If he was ever going to become a 12 rpg player, he'd have averaged more than 7 rpg by now.





BenDavis503 said:


> WOW again LOL. This is never gonna happen. Kwame is a dud. A Bowie. He is nothing.


Well its late at night and Im bored. i could keep this going but Im tired now.


I win and y'all lose.



BTW... You guys missed the sarcasm font in post # 16.

:lol:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

the one sf we should have kept was butler and he's the guy we let go, I love mitch


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> Aside from all the things that you already pointed out for me on how Marion is better.. (thanks) you argue that Odom has far superior offensive skills?
> 
> Lets see.
> 
> ...


Thats great, but every time that they play each other, Marion bends over and Odom rams it right up the rear. Remember the playoffs two years ago?? 

Sonned? I think.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, I am an Odom fan myself. I was a strong believer that Odom was better than Marion, especially in the playoffs couple years ago. But I think Marion is more consistant and I would trade Odom for Marion in a heart beat. Odom has only schooled Marion for 2 playoff games, maybe 3 and that was it. Marion has killed us over and over in the playoffs. I doubt that this deal was even on the table, but if it was and Mitch declined he is a shmuck.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> WOW again LOL. This is never gonna happen. Kwame is a dud. A Bowie. He is nothing.


:lol: 

He was being sarcastic. =\


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Aside from all the things that you already pointed out for me on how Marion is better.. (thanks) you argue that Odom has far superior offensive skills?
> 
> Lets see.
> 
> ...


]

Why don't you take a look at career stats buddy, Odom has averaged around 5 assists his entire career. The reason why Marion averages less assists is because he DOESN'T CREATE OFFENSE. You seemed to have completely ignored that fact. With the ball in his hands, Marion is not nearly the threat Odom is. Marion is almost purely a finisher on offense.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, I can't believe someone is trying to argue that Marion is better than Odom at the offensive end. Marion is downright horrible. Catching ally-oops from the best passer of this generation or getting put-backs off of boards doesn't make you a good offensive player. I'm not going to claim that Lamar is a good shooter, but he would definately put up better numbers if he was playing next to Nash and playing in the suns offense; Marion might have the ugliest jumper in the league, mabye ever. Odom dominates him, period. Marion can't creat, not for himself, not for others. Odom's got far better handles and passing ability, a better post game, much more dangerous from mid-range, and I'll even give marion a push from three (even though everytime we play them, you notice nobody aggressively closing him out, daring him to shoot). The only thing marion does better than lamar at the offensive end is finish around the basket, but hell, so do dozens of other players.

Marion is a much, much better defensive player though, even though he can't seem to guard lamar.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Marion in the triangle would not be a good thing.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

So why is Marion an allstar and Odom is not?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

i'm sure someone has had to have said it by now, but odom dominates marion nearly every time they match-up. if you can even call it that. i like marion, he's a nice, athletic defender who can run and dunk. nothing wrong with that. you can't fault marion for fitting nash's game like a glove. but that doesn't make him a better player than lamar.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

L.A Guy said:


> So why is Marion an allstar and Odom is not?


Said it for me.

I would rather have Marion AnYDaY.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> So why is Marion an allstar and Odom is not?


Because Marion dunks alot for a 60 win team and Odom doesnt.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ HAHAHAH yeah.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Its just everyone talks about Odoms size and his length, versatility..who cares if he doesnt use all of his attributes and is not consistant?


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

KillWill said:


> i'm sure someone has had to have said it by now, but odom dominates marion nearly every time they match-up. if you can even call it that. i like marion, he's a nice, athletic defender who can run and dunk. nothing wrong with that. you can't fault marion for fitting nash's game like a glove. but that doesn't make him a better player than lamar.


Odom does not dominate marion everytime they play.I have only seen 2 playoff games where odom has dominated. After that Marion responded and odom really didnt show up.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

L.A Guy said:


> So why is Marion an allstar and Odom is not?


Had Odom not been injured, he would have been an all star over Marion this season. Marion is a prime example of how great numbers on a great team will get you into the all star game. Anyone remember the 4 Pistons in the all star game two seasons ago?

You're right, Odom is inconsistent, shows up as a dominant force some nights, and reverts into a complete wuss other nights. But, let Lamar Odom run around dunk off Nash's spoon feeds, he'd probably put up better numbers too. Its hard to be inconsistent when all you do is catch the ball and dunk, and maybe shoot the 3 here and there off of a pass from Nash. Marion could never do the job in the Laker's offense that Odom has to do every night.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

BenDavis503 said:


> WOW again LOL. This is never gonna happen. Kwame is a dud. A Bowie. He is nothing.


whats wrong with sam bowie

he was better than MJ 

silly goon


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> Wow you guys would really rather have Odom then Marion?????? WOW!!!
> 
> He aint ODEN. He is ODOM. Marion is FAR better. IMO


Let me just say that this guy does not represent the Blazers board. 

Like others have said, it's a lateral move. Matrix is a great player, can do almost everything, but we don't know for sure that he would keep up this game without Nash. 

Odom is a good fit for the Lakers, versitile, can shoot pretty good, can rebound, basically he is a better facilitator while Marion is the better defender.

It's a wash really, and I'd probably stick with Odom if I were the Lakers, you know what you're getting.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Blazer Freak said:


> Let me just say that this guy does not represent the Blazers board.
> 
> Like others have said, it's a lateral move. Matrix is a great player, can do almost everything, but we don't know for sure that he would keep up this game without Nash.
> 
> ...


It's all good, we all have 'family members' like that.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

..


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> Odom does not dominate marion everytime they play.I have only seen 2 playoff games where odom has dominated. After that Marion responded and odom really didnt show up.



since stats are so important in this argument can we see some???

oh here's some:

2005-2006 playoffs-1st round:
at least check this link and tell me what ya think http://www.nba.com/statistics/playe...=GAME&qualified=N&yearsExp=-1&splitDD=Round 1

odom: 7 games, 44.8 mins, 19.1 ppg., .495fg%, 11.0 rebs., 1.14 blks pg., 4.0 apg w/ 1.48 ast/to; 


marion: 7 games, 42.9 mins, 18.1 ppg., .444 fg%, 9.4 rebs., .86 blks pg., 1.7 apg w/ 1.71 ast/to; 


and for 2006-2007
http://www.nba.com/statistics/playe...ied=N&yearsExp=-1&sortOrder=9&splitDD=Round 1

alot closer this past post-season head-to-head. one in which odom played with a torn labrum in his shoulder.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

What would be the point? They're essentially the same player, with the exception of Marion scoring a few more points per game.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

i would have kept odom too.. they are basically the same player. they have the same style - a flexible big man.. marion might have the slight advantage overall but i would love to keep the kobe-lamar tandem intact and then build around it. much like what the bulls did with mj and scottie.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Showtime87 said:


> What would be the point? They're essentially the same player, with the exception of Marion scoring a few more points per game.


Actually... they're not even close to the same player. Maybe in terms of numbers, but out on the floor, they're completely different.


----------

